# three inch plumbing stacks capped at the roof for 16 years



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to estimate a roof today. I noticed out of the eight PVC plumbing vents 2 of them (the three inch) were capped. There are two three inch as mentioned. Four two inch , And one 1 1/2 inch. none of those were capped. Were these left on for a waste pressure test perhaps? The homeowner didn't mention any odd waste behavior except he said for clogs occasionally during the winter. No gurgling or siphoning. And its a regular over the pipe cap not one of them inside pipe test or temporary caps. its a very steep roof as well. 10/12


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

The smaller lines are probably for sinks and the other small fixtures, the large are probably stack and or toilet vents and toilets will work just fine without being vented.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

wrenchman said:


> The smaller lines are probably for sinks and the other small fixtures, the large are probably stack and or toilet vents and toilets will work just fine without being vented.


 
Oh I know what the stacks are for. I just dont understand why they are capped.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

I only said what they are for because you seemed to think they would have noticed they had a problem. Where the capped ones lower than the open ones?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you sure its not a charcoal filter? They look an awful lot like regular caps


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

A.W.Smith said:


> Oh I know what the stacks are for. I just dont understand why they are capped.


And until you know, it's best to leave them alone. Chances are, these were for some future use and opening them would cause water damage inside. Or, the house could have been remodeled and it was easier to leave the stacks in place and cap them. Unless there are unvented fixtures, you wouldn't want to disturb the status quo.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*Just a Mystery to me.*

They are higher up the roof than any of the other stacks. The owner is original and I asked him if he remodeled. He never remodeled and theres no abandoned plumbing in the house. None of his neighbors have caps. neighboring homes have similar stack placements without caps. Not my job to fix something that ain't broke. They aren't filters because i was up on the roof today and they are your usual solid 3 inch PVC caps. The owner thought they were couplings open at the top. Hope I can get the roofing boots over them without tearing the rubber but they should go.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> They are higher up the roof than any of the other stacks. The owner is original and I asked him if he remodeled. He never remodeled and theres no abandoned plumbing in the house. None of his neighbors have caps. neighboring homes have similar stack placements without caps. Not my job to fix something that ain't broke. They aren't filters because i was up on the roof today and they are your usual solid 3 inch PVC caps. The owner thought they were couplings open at the top. Hope I can get the roofing boots over them without tearing the rubber but they should go.


Wipe some vegetable oil on the opening of the rubber flashing and on the edge of the PVC cap and it should slide over.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

They may have bein there from a past smoke test.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

It may be possible that the fixtures meant to utilize these vents are using the drainage piping from other bathroom groups as a wet vent. If they are able to draw enough air from the rest of the system then the fixtures would perform properly. The system doesn't care where the air comes from just as long as it gets it.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok contracted and completed that roof. left the vent caps as they were of course. Went to another roof for an estimate down the street. And climbing all over the roof what do I see? Another capped three inch stack. All the 1 1/2s and 2 inch stacks are open. I guess I couldn't see the caps from the ground when I was at the other house.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like the original plumber did a partial rough for the second floor bath to be. He plumbed both homes ,and maybe more. Later ,another plumber complets the bath ,having no clue what clever Harvey did!. They need to know
this possible senerio. A plumber needs to check it out. Bad time to be on a 10/12 in New Jersey. You could assist plumber on roof maybe. You would score big points in that hood!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> Sounds like the original plumber did a partial rough for the second floor bath to be. He plumbed both homes ,and maybe more. Later ,another plumber complets the bath ,having no clue what clever Harvey did!. They need to know
> this possible senerio. A plumber needs to check it out. Bad time to be on a 10/12 in New Jersey. You could assist plumber on roof maybe. You would score big points in that hood!


 
My Kmart sneaker soles were worn and it was a bi**h climbing around on those loose tabs. Earlier in the day I had a couple near slips on the roof i was supervising. I doubt the plumber did a tree in advance of a future potential upgrade. These are not custom homes. these are seventeen year old builder grade tract houses with trusses on two foot centers and three tab sentinel roofs that are starting to blow off. The sidings cheap the doors are cheap.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> These are not custom homes. these are seventeen year old builder grade tract houses with trusses on two foot centers and three tab sentinel roofs that are starting to blow off. The sidings cheap the doors are cheap.


Ya, but the checks don't bounce, do they?:w00t:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*Im lost*



Double-A said:


> Ya, but the checks don't bounce, do they?:w00t:


 you mean the checks in the builders account from years ago? Or the home owners who are my clients today who give me checks?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

This is driving Me crazy! I'll be out next Sat ,with My golf shoes to do a smoke test! :furious:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> This is driving Me crazy! I'll be out next Sat ,with My golf shoes to do a smoke test! :furious:


Smoking causes cancer, don't you know that? :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> you mean the checks in the builders account from years ago? Or the home owners who are my clients today who give me checks?


Current homeowners paying you to make it right.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Double-A said:


> Current homeowners paying you to make it right.


No they paid me for the (1st) roof which is done already. Still working on the 3 inch stack cap mystery. Maybe i should call the plumbing inspector for that town.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

only caps I have seen on roof vents is a test cap for air testing the drain lines. they are usually removed after the inspection.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> No they paid me for the (1st) roof which is done already. Still working on the 3 inch stack cap mystery. Maybe i should call the plumbing inspector for that town.


If you think there is a hazard present, yes, call the inspector. But, if you think the plumbing is working fine and doesn't pose a health concern, I'd be careful about involving the inspector for the home owner's sake. If he demands professional inspection and documentation of why these caps should/should not be capped off, who is to pay for that?

My feelings? They are capped from a smoke test and were never uncapped. But, I've been wrong before and I'll be wrong again.

JMHO


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Double-A said:


> .....My feelings? They are capped from a smoke test and were never uncapped. But, I've been wrong before and I'll be wrong again.
> JMHO


:notworthy A rare admission in recent days.:notworthy

And thoughtful advice!
_"I'd be careful about involving the inspector for the home owner's sake. If he demands professional inspection and documentation of why these caps should/should not be capped off, who is to pay for that?"_


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Not so much "call the plumbing inspector" for a violation but to ask for advice. Maybe there are special circumstances in that area of town. Maybe they were required as future vents for radon mitigation? I wouldnt give addresses. Anyway its behind me now.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have seen capped pvc roof penetrations that were from abandoned heating vents, it is cheaper to buy caps than to patch the roof.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I have seen capped pvc roof penetrations that were from abandoned heating vents, it is cheaper to buy caps than to patch the roof.


but these were in the same area as the 1 1/2 and 2 inch vents so they were likely on the same DWV tree


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> but these were in the same area as the 1 1/2 and 2 inch vents so they were likely on the same DWV tree


Or the house only had one chase.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

neolitic said:


> :notworthy A rare admission in recent days.:notworthy
> 
> And thoughtful advice!
> _"I'd be careful about involving the inspector for the home owner's sake. If he demands professional inspection and documentation of why these caps should/should not be capped off, who is to pay for that?"_


Pfft, I was probably wrong when I wrote that, too. If I'm not up to two mistakes by the time I shave in the morning, I buy a loto ticket that day.


----------

